# HDFury 2 HDMI to Component



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

Just upgraded my television and thought someone here might be able to use this. Does a perfect job of converting an HDMI signal for use with a TV that only has component inputs. (ie: tiVo Roamio or Bolt) 

$80

__________ 

Enhance your display's compatibility and value with HDfury2! Designed by a group of home theater videophiles, the HDfury2 delivers a razor sharp picture with unprecedented color from any HDMI source, supporting resolutions up to and beyond the FULL HD (1080p) standard. The picture quality improvement when using HDfury2 is immediately obvious, providing an amazingly clear and detailed picture!

If your TV/projector was built before 2005, it is not HDMI® compatible. This means that you'll never be able to fully use that expensive CRT projector, digital projector, plasma display, or PC screen with new sources like the PS3®, Xbox360®, Blu-ray Disc players, Cable TV / Satellite boxes, or PC graphics cards. You need HDfury2 to unlock the full potential of your display! Why buy an expensive new display device when your existing one works perfectly well?

Main features:
HDMI input
Component (YPbPr) and VGA (RGBHV) video output
Sound output in both Analog and digital Optical through an innovative 3.5mm combo jack

The HDfury2 also includes many first time world exclusive features:
Perfectly centered image in all standard NTSC/PAL modes (see below)
Performs Color Depth Upscaling in all modes (see below)
Automatic separate SD/HD color-space selection
Accept third party accessories on its output
Lowest power consumption of any converter
Software upgradeable (EDID and Firmware) to never become obsolete!
Custom profiling to match any display requirements or to limit output resolution
Screen position adjustment through firmware
Smaller and is able to handle and include more technology innovations than the original HDfury.


----------

